# Mega-Bite Inshore Charters - Bull Reds Calm Waters



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Quick Report-
Bull Reds, Pensacola Bay, Buck Tail Jigs, Fun, Fun Fun!


























Thanks for stopping by.
John
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Some beautiful reds there! Way to tear 'em up!


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Healthy fish. Did you find a school on top?


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

benjarmouche said:


> Healthy fish. Did you find a school on top?


Yes, we did a few times, but when they are not, we jig off the bottom and usually have good hookups.
Good luck on your next outing.
John


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's some happy customers..!! Good job..!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. John Rivers said:


> Yes, we did a few times, but when they are not, we jig off the bottom and usually have good hookups.
> Good luck on your next outing.
> John


Great pics Capt John. 
LOTS of smiles :thumbsup:

What kind (size) jigs do you use?


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Pier#r said:


> Great pics Capt John.
> LOTS of smiles :thumbsup:
> 
> What kind (size) jigs do you use?


I use 1.5 - 2 oz Spro Buck Tail Jigs, with a small 4" Curly Tail Grub attached.
Been using this type of jig for years, the hooks are very sharp and so far the reds seem to gobble them up!


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Capt.,I am very appreciative of you sharing information on how to catch the reds.Does anyone in town carry the Spro jigs?Thanks for the great report.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

daybreaker said:


> Capt.,I am very appreciative of you sharing information on how to catch the reds.Does anyone in town carry the Spro jigs?Thanks for the great report.


Academy, and Dicks
The main reason I use Spro is the strength of their hooks, they don't bend with these big reds and they are extremely sharp.
The 1oz is a little small / light, that's why I use the 1.5-2 oz jigs, 
Pink, white and glow work best for me.
Good luck on your next outing.
John


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> That's some happy customers..!! Good job..!!


good job!


----------

